# thinking of a WSM



## chris1237 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok I have been thinking of getting WSM for a little while. Dont get me wrong I love my gator to death but. Some of the time it is just not practle to fire it up. For example on fathers day I fired it up for two racks of ribs. I also would like to have something I could crank up to 350-400 for doing chicken. How easy is it to do that on a WSM? Or is it a better idea to get a kettle for doing someting like that? Also about how much charcoal would it burn on a 6-7 hour cook at about 240-250. 

Thanks for the help
Chris


----------



## john pen (Jun 29, 2006)

I love mine...I can cook and get a lot of stuff done at the same time..I would say that you'd be looking at a 1/3 to a 1/2 of a bag for a 6 to 7 hour cook..1 load...basicly set it and forget it....Dont get me wrong, I love fiddeling with my pit, but its nice to be able to throw food in the WSM and be able to do chores around the hose without haveing to be at the pit every twenty minuets..Its sort of like the Crock Pot of smokers..!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 29, 2006)

I saygo for it as well. I like mine when I don't have  the time to feed Buford.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chris it's money well spent, and you can grill and smoke on it!  If you plan on doing more grilling than smoking go for the Kettle though.


----------



## Griff (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm just here to second what larry and Corndog said.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Chris, rough guestimate....1 pound charchol per hour


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 29, 2006)

Well just placed an order for one. Should be here in a few days. Thanks for that site brian.

Thanks for the advice
Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Chris, since I joined the forum of BBQ expert's here( =D> ) I know one thing. Well actually I learned alot of things, but one thing I know is....
I have to get a WSM!
Like John said, it's fun to tinker with the babysit-pit, but when you have stuff to do in the process of a day like me I even though I don't have one "yet", from what i've read & learned from these dude's, it's the way to go


----------



## cleglue (Jun 29, 2006)

I bought a WSM a few months ago.  I do like the set it and forget.  I haven't used my offset since.  I'm missing the tinkering but I'm getting alot of other things done of Saturday's.  I also bought from the Grill Doctor.


----------



## Finney (Jun 29, 2006)

Do it................................. do it...................................... do it..............
............... do it.....................................do it......................................do
it................................do it.....................................do it .......................
......do..............it.............................................................do...............it......................................do......................................................it.........  #-o


----------



## Finney (Jun 29, 2006)

*DO IT!!!!!*
 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Do it................................. do it...................................... do it..............
> ............... do it.....................................do it......................................do
> it................................do it.....................................do it .......................
> ......do..............it.............................................................do...............it......................................do......................................................it.........  #-o


Fin, are you sure?


----------



## Finney (Jun 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DO IT!!!!!*
 :rant:


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Puff man get it now before they jack the prices up. 179 is great deal for a WSM.

SO DO IT

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's on the soap box Chris  
You had better buy it :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Hey Puff man get it now before they jack the prices up. 179 is great deal for a WSM.
> 
> SO DO IT
> 
> Chris


Explain it to my wife #-o
You first, let me know what you think.
I'm kind of iffy myself 8-[


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff tell your wife that you want to spend less time tending the fire so you could spend more time with her and helping her do stuff around the house. Or something like that. 
I maily got it for smaller cooks like a 2-3 racks of ribs or a few rings of sausage. I also see it as possably a winter smoker so I dont have to go out in the cold. Or I may start thing out on the judge and then finish em up on the SM. 
Puff Ill make sure to let you know how I like it.  :!: 

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that sounds a winning   
Thanks Chris, good luck and let me know for sure :!: 
I'll run that one across the wife and see what happens


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




or tell your wife that when _she_ needs to monitor those overnight cooks it is much easier to do with the WSM.   (at least, I think that's what hubby told me... :!: )


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wife...What are you crazy.  Have you ever seen the price of the stuff they put on their face or rub on their hands.   :-(  I could buy 2WSM's and still get change!   

DO IT!

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$20 for face cream   
I'm going to march right in there and tell my wife the way it is :-X :march:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See ya! Been nice knowing you!  :night:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See ya! Been nice knowing you!  :night:[/quote:3sysl8rn]
I'm doing it I tell 'ya :march: :horse:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 30, 2006)

well, what are you waiting for?? Do it boy, do it!!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 30, 2006)

Womanly advice: Just buy it and then get some flowers for her.


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 1, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Womanly advice: Just buy it and then get some flowers for her.



Or, just buy it, cook her dinner on it, and then get some flowers.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 2, 2006)

Keep cooking with your Chargriller and tell her you are going to save a few grand for a pull behind.

I really like my Chargriller for ribs "I know you have one too" but my WSM does butts great with very little adjusting. You wont be sorry so TELL your wife that you want a Klose but will settle for a WSM which will save her thousands of dollars.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 2, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Keep cooking with your Chargriller and tell her you are going to save a few grand for a pull behind.
> 
> I really like my Chargriller for ribs "I know you have one too" but my WSM does butts great with very little adjusting. You wont be sorry so TELL your wife that you want a Klose but will settle for a WSM which will save her thousands of dollars.



Oooh That's a smart angle.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 20, 2006)

come on Brian we all know Puff didn't even ask #-o


----------

